
A digital diorama of the house from PARASITE (2019) - lsh
https://miniature.to/parasite/
======
lsh
Found here:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/g9by4a/i_made_a_dig...](https://old.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/g9by4a/i_made_a_digital_diorama_of_the_house_from/)

